# January suicide rates alarm for US Army



## Colin1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Army official: Suicides in January 'terrifying' - CNN.com


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2009)

> Col. Kathy Platoni, chief clinical psychologist for the Army Reserve and National Guard, said that the long, cold months of winter could be a major contributor to the January spike.
> 
> "There is more hopelessness and helplessness because everything is so dreary and cold," she said.



WTF?!?! That's completely clueless. If that were the case, then the rates should have stayed the same, not climbed. They'll never solve the problem with that kind of thinking. Some things never change...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not a soldier, but the dark of winter time and after Christmas blues tend to get me depressed. 

In good weather people often feel more cheerful, partly because there is more to do, they can do outdoor stuff, visit friends more, ect.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I agree with that, but that can not be the reason for a *600% increase* in suicide rates. That is not a seasonal problem, there is something way more to it than that. If it was a seasonal thing, rates should be the same, or darn close to the same year over year. The Colonel that made the statement about winter being the cause is clueless.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree Eric, clueless BS on the part of the Army...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2009)

This is a trend that has been rising for the last 7 to 8 years. It honestly has to due with the amount of deployment time coupled with the problems it causes with families.

The Army has slowly started to realize this. At the airfield I work at they have started to implement programs and control measures to try and prevent this.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a feeling it had to do with long deployments, family separations and general fatigue. I only wish they could have seen it coming to prevent these. 

It's just a shame that too many of the perfumed prince generals don't get out to see the troops anymore and see how they are doing, what they eat, making sure they get what they need, etc. If they had been doing that, they'd get a feel for the general morale and welfare.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 9, 2009)

thats because that bin laden tape gave them hope so yeah


----------



## Njaco (Feb 9, 2009)

> bin laden tape



Is that made by 3M?

I think there has always been a certain percentage that take this way out but that is a lot. Long deploy would seem to be an ingrediant.

Adler, I hope they take similar measures across the board with the whole armed forces.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Feb 10, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Yes, I agree with that, but that can not be the reason for a *600% increase* in suicide rates. That is not a seasonal problem, there is something way more to it than that. If it was a seasonal thing, rates should be the same, or darn close to the same year over year. The Colonel that made the statement about winter being the cause is clueless.



I agree.

Fly boy, are you saying Bin Laden's tape is making the soldiers more suicidal or hopeful?


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 10, 2009)

fly boy said:


> thats because that bin laden tape gave them hope so yeah


I don't understand what you mean either


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2009)

fly boy said:


> thats because that bin laden tape gave them hope so yeah



What are you talking about?


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

oh wait is it bombers or army going suicide?


----------



## Clay_Allison (Feb 10, 2009)

fly boy said:


> oh wait is it bombers or army going suicide?


Army personnel


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

oh my bad then just forget i said anything


----------

